# the key-- GET OVER IT! :)



## lj686 (May 25, 2006)

Hi! I'm new here... I've been dealing with this for about a month now.. it's been very difficult. I know there's many people on here that have been dealing with it for years, so I know, why listen to me? Sure, I'm not any better yet but I have hope for tomorrow... here's why.
I'm 19, and I've had a very, very difficult life. I've had some very traumatic things happen to me and I've always been a nervous person. I broke up with a boyfriend of two years a couple of months ago and wound up in the emergency room with chest pains one night-- yes, I can definitely get myself worked up! So, a month ago, still dealing with the pain of the breakup, I smoked pot for the first time in a long time. I had a terrible trip, threw myself in the shower with all my clothes on, ran away from my friends, had a terrible panic attack, the whole nine yards. I've been feeling high and every symptom ever since (there's no need to recount all of the feelings of this terrible thing, you all know them too well!)
Well after curling myself in a ball and crying today for an hour, I realized.. who cares? Why did we all get ourselves here in the first place? We either did a drug that triggered anxiety, or were very anxious to begin with-- we couldn't 'get over things.' we were the overanalyzers.. hell, when i had these symptoms, i actually convinced myself I might have MS... by even finding this website we all proved just how much we focus on things-- so stop it! the REALITY of the situation is that we ARE alive. everyone else ar ounds us sees us normally, so let's freaking live. Do not sit and wallow in this ridiculous thing. Yeah, maybe I will take medication to see where it goes.. but before i get to that point, i'm not going to sit here and think about it. This is OUR life. we didn't die, it's just another hurdle, but we're still alive. I can't promise that symptoms will go away and it'll be all better, but at least you'll still be living and having fun. Stop thinking about it, analyzing, getting depressed, and wallowing in misery. Most likely, you don't have cancer or a fatal disease, so live while you can... even with this... cause it will go away! you will feel yourself again because you are still YOURSELF. 
I really hope you guys find some comfort. It's hard.. but you WILL GET BETTER!


----------



## Vargas (Apr 26, 2006)

I agree. If your personality is intact, you're capable of being happy, and you get out that door and live your life on your own terms and not on the terms of some probably imaginary disorder, then what does it matter if it exists or not?

And the key is this...DP will not go away until you don't care whether it goes away or not. DP is when you analyze thought processes that were never meant to be analyzed in the first place. It is also a vicious cycle; anxiety feeds DP, which feeds anxiety, which causes checking and analyzing, which causes DP and anxiety, ect.

This is a great post, keep it up girl. If you have any trouble maintaining a positive attitude, send me a message. And just be careful with this site, no offense to anyone, but many individuals here tend to feed off of each others' fear and misery. I suggest you stick to only the recovery stories. Good luck.


----------



## revdoc (Jan 2, 2005)

lj686 said:


> you WILL GET BETTER!


No I won't. How do you know? Things have improved to a certain level with the help of drugs, but after 30 years I understand that I will not 'GET BETTER'.

Posts like this are enough to put you off optimism altogether!!


----------



## Guyver-Gabriel (Oct 29, 2005)

i think some DO get better actually.it has ben established that amthough many symptoms seem to be common amongst dp sufferers some ppl have reached a satisfactry enough status to call it 'recovery'. revdoc's post seems just so...agressive. may i remind you that this is a recovery section and therefore why not, at least, try to be less vindicative towards other strugglers. maybe a post like this is enough to put YOU off YOUR optimism but give the others some slack. thank you.


----------



## revdoc (Jan 2, 2005)

Guyver-Gabriel said:


> i think some DO get better actually.it has ben established that amthough many symptoms seem to be common amongst dp sufferers some ppl have reached a satisfactry enough status to call it 'recovery'. revdoc's post seems just so...agressive. may i remind you that this is a recovery section and therefore why not, at least, try to be less vindicative towards other strugglers. maybe a post like this is enough to put YOU off YOUR optimism but give the others some slack. thank you.


I didn't say no one gets better. Please do me the respect of reading my post. I know a lot of people will get better.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

I only want to point out there are differences in the level of severity of DP/DR. Some people deal with it for a month, or a couple of months, some deal with it for years. The latter group, in this respect, cannot get over it so easily, otherwise they would have done that by now. So, a difference in the severity of the DP and the underlying issues that cause this severity.

To quote Dreamer: "Everyone is unique".

lj686, I know what you mean by 'getting over it", if you found the way and it works. Im glad for you. Others here are trying to still find ways to get there. Some will, some wont. Im getting there slowly after having been DPed for about 12 years. Im glad about that too.

But using words like "get over it" can be quite invalidating for the people who have suffered with this for longer than they want and havent found ways yet to do so. I think that is what Revdoc is trying to point out.
You cant compare short term sufferes and long term sufferers btw.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Again, for the millionth time, lj686, excellent attitude, but:

We are all unique. Every single case here is unique. There needs to be some respect for that.

This isn't a competition. And no one is wallowing in misery here. Many are frightened.

D


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Thank you Wendy, we posted at the same time.

Unique, the word is unique, lol!

Amen.
It is just hurtful to say, "Get over it"... one can say, "This is how I got better." Same thing, different way of saying it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

*Dreamer wrote:*


> It is just hurtful to say, "Get over it"... one can say, "This is how I got better." Same thing, different way of saying it.


Yes, that's an excellent suggestion, Dreamer 8)


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

I feel fake performing the act and feeling fake makes me feel inferior to others...


----------

